# Why Do I Live In The N'east?



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NH in full dress!!!

The 1st several are of "Wolfwood" (for those who don't know - - that's our home) and the front yard fish pond/garden, followed by the view from the house, along our lane, the original farm house & barn, the original country tavern (now a home) and along our road. Then a scenic drive into Manchester, NH (our State's biggest 'city') followed by a trip to the NH Seacoast. What a difference 12 miles can make!

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice snapshots, Judi!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Beautiful Wolfie.








The northeast in the Fall is Spectacular. Our Fall Foliage is the Biggest reason why I will not move from the east.

Thanks for sharing.
Tami


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Wow,

You are an excellent photographer, and the scenery is beautiful. I sure miss the fall. We're pretty much green all year down here with the exception of a couple weeks in March when all the leaves fall off the live oak.
Thanks for sharing.

Glenn


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

That is beautiful. 
The drought killed our pretty leaves this year.
Why Do I Live In The S'east?

Now where did I put that RV anti-freeze? Oh wait! I have no need for it!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

kjdj said:


> That is beautiful.
> The drought killed our pretty leaves this year.
> Why Do I Live In The S'east?
> 
> Now where did I put that RV anti-freeze? Oh wait! I have no need for it!












I hate the ice & cold.....but we gotta live thru _that_ to have *THIS*! (and the new green life in the Spring) It's truly a small price to pay for such a HUGE return!!!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

And you have real dirt! we have red concrete er I mean clay.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice photos!







Thank you for sharing.

I still like winter, as long as it snows.


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> Nice photos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always hated winter.







and I still do 
But with beautiful fall pictures like that it sure makes me long for those cool crisp fall nights !!! Can not let my DW see these or I will be online not on Outbackers.com but on Realtor.com looking for a house in the N.East

X2 Thanks for sharing


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It all reminds me a lot of the Pacific Northwest... Except for, you know, all the ice & cold.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Truly postcard material. Nh is great anytime of year.

John


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> NH in full dress!!!
> 
> The 1st several are of "Wolfwood" (for those who don't know - - that's our home) and the front yard fish pond/garden, followed by the view from the house, along our lane, the original farm house & barn, the original country tavern (now a home) and along our road. Then a scenic drive into Manchester, NH (our State's biggest 'city') followed by a trip to the NH Seacoast. What a difference 12 miles can make!
> 
> Hope you enjoy!


Great shots, indeed! Mostly I love New England, if it weren't for the cost of living and Massachusetts taxes!
Winter is, however, beginning to wear on me, although there is something about the deep quiet of a winter night.

Bob


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Okay Judi, I HAD started to recover from all of our cancelled trips of the year, but the New England one was still tough to accept and now, now that you have driven it to the surface again , I have to go have few Cosmos's to cope!








Gorgeous pictures! Wow! well, my dream hasn't died and I WILL get to New England eventually!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Okay Judi, I HAD started to recover from all of our cancelled trips of the year, but the New England one was still tough to accept and now, now that you have driven it to the surface again , I have to go have few Cosmos's to cope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY! I was just doing as you asked! Besides, this should have made you feel *BETTER * about having to cancel this year's N.England Adventure. These photos were taken _this past weekend _ - you would have been here 3 or 4 weeks ago. You would have seen lots of green and enjoyed our nice warm weather - but not a bit of color, not even way north in the mtns ! See? You saved all that money this year and can come for a longer stay next year!!!

[...good excuse to enjoy those Cosmoses (?) anyway







]


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the beautiful photos. My husbands family is from New England. His Aunt lives on Cape Cod and his Uncle (who just passed away) lived in New Ipswich, NH. His wife still lives there. We were back there about 13 years ago and would love to go back again. Thanks for bringing back the wonderful memories of the colors. If we ever get back there I would love to see your property. It is truly amazing!!!

Kelly


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Judi

Great pic - when is the rally at wolfies???

I will have to post some more northern east pics

Thor


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Agreed with all the others on great pictures. Unfortunately we had such a dry summer here in Minnesota that some of the maples are still bearing greenish leaves that are turning straight brown and falling off. There have been smatterings of color here and there, but nothing like my first fall up here where the entire state was blaze orange or fire engine red. That said, being a Florida boy, I HATE winter, its soo depressing with only 8-9 hours of sunlight and miserable gloomy days that I would gladly never see another colorful fall (except on a roadtrip) again.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Judi
> 
> *Great pic - when is the rally at wolfies???*
> 
> ...


Remind me, please







Which date did you *confirm* you'd come south?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Beautiful pictures!!!

Our color this year has been far from ideal. It looks to be shaping up nicely in your area though.


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

That's no fair - having such great scenery AND being a great photographer!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Glad you all enjoyed a bit of New England splendor!!! (No doubt that ALL areas of this vast nation have their own special _something_ to share







)

...and then it was gone!

1 week later and the color is all but gone from the trees!! The roads, downed trees, & forest floors are still beautiful with the thick blankets of fresh pine needles and colored leaves, and there are a few late-turning trees that are just now showing their spirit - but the peak is past







BUT - - - - the air still smells *WONDERFULL*!!!! It's been so warm that I've driven the Miata all week....with the top down and my head tilted back so I could catch a full face full of what New England should always smell like!!!

Heading west to the middle of southern NH (in about 6 hrs) for our last camping weekend of '07 - we'll see what's left over there....


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Glad you all enjoyed a bit of New England splendor!!! (No doubt that ALL areas of this vast nation have their own special _something_ to share
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are soooo right!!! We had a spectacular show of colors when we went to Leavenworth for Okotoberfest. With the early cool temps this year, the color were bright yellow, orange and vibrant red. Unfortunately, I did not have my camera as we were driving and it was raining (as usual around here). But it was a sight to behold. Thanks again for sharing.

Kelly


----------

